# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Regrow your hair naturally

## jackindia

Hi guys


i would like to help someone who is interested in regrowing their hair using natural products


pls understand that i wish to help

i am not here to promote any products/treatments/etc

since the procedure is very lengthy and it is a part of ayurvedic method of indian traditions 

interested guys may ping me

guys who dont trust may please ignore this since i dont want  someone to be discouraged with your foolish words.

However, i will post the entire procedure in the same thread but as i said, i will post in view of the replies of who belive in natural ailments

i have been succesful after my extensive research in regaining my hair along with my friend's.

Ping me - interested guys

better if it is like an interactive session

all the best  :Smile: 
enjoy dreaming the hair

----------


## Hairold

I am glad you wish to help. It's just that this is an open forum. I believe there are some benefits to Indian treatments but it is not necessarily 100% for everyone. I would hope you submit your findings and allow the normal criticism for anything new or old to occur. 
Hairold

----------


## jackindia

It is necessarily 100% for everyone.

The problem is , many people do not follow/know the methods in exact way.

For e.g.., if ayurvedam say you have to consume "Sesame oil" , 

everybody thinks that it is to be taken through mouth.

In books/websites, people write like this,

but actually, it is supposed to be taken through Nose.

This is the problem with Modern World.

----------


## jackindia

ok guys

so now i am free now

I WILL TELL YOU HOW THE HAIR CAN BE BACK

BUT FIRST OF ALL

I HAVE A DOUBT (NOT ONLY MINE, YOURS TOO , RIGHT?)

WHY THE HAIR DOESNT GROW BACK AFTER BALDNESS EVEN THOUGH WE ARE SUPPLYING IT WITH ENOUGH NUTRIENTS, PROTIENS, ETC, ETC BY VARIOUS METHODS?????

ok
I WILL LET YOU KNOW

i think you may know how hair goes through three phases , right?

Anagen , catagen , telogen 

so how the baldness occurs

yes 

generally anagen lasts for 7-8 years and catagen ,telogen just a very few months
ANAGEN is a healthy period

so to explain well, i will start using a crop (as a single hair) as an example

in the Anagen phase, the crop (i.e., hair) is born, grows day by day till it becomes thick, shine and strong. (sorry for my english)
then it will keep its properties for a few years 
suppose if you cut it (hair cutting in saloon) in the middle , no problem , you have just removed its branch , but the actual hair is still existing, so  it will keep growing again

now the hair became old, no longer healthy, so enters catagen and telogen phase 
i.e., the hair became sick , so it will leave its hair follicle and starts to get detached from hair 
(On our head, hair grows in a testtube like thing called hair follicle)
So in a very short period, it will fall down

(NOTE: when you notice any hair fall, observe whether the bulb exist in the end, if bulb do exist, then it means that such particular hair has completed her cycle
           suppose you didnt find any bulb, then it means that it has not completed its cycle, it has fallen because of some external factor like dust , pollution, etc ,etc)

usually the cycle would be 7-8 years including catagen and telogen

Now
Suppose if the hair is damaged for some reason 
then what happens,

just think , 

if you want to cultivate a crop, what will you do in the first place

you will prepare a fertile land , right??

suppose you provided it an infertility land , then think how it can grow???
you are sowing seeds, you are giving enough water, in addition, you are feeding it many minerals

but when the land is infertile, it just cant do anything

like 
you are trying to cultivate crop where actually stones do exist

this is what everybody is doing these days
and

THIS IS THE REASON WHY THE HAIR DOESNT GROW BACK 

here the land is nothing but your SCALP

yes, because your scalp is unhealthy, it just cant grow any hair, whatever you do

so our first aim will be 

making a fertile land i.e., HEALTHY SCALP , where a hair got good land to grow

so 

HOW TO CLEAN YOUR SCALP
HOW TO MAKE A FERTILE LAND??

Will let you know
will be back

----------


## jackindia

GUYS 

PLEASE IGNORE THE ABOVE POST AND READ IT HERE

I MADE IT MUCH SIMPLE HERE

ok guys

so now i am free now

I WILL TELL YOU HOW THE HAIR CAN BE BACK

BUT FIRST OF ALL

I HAVE A DOUBT (NOT ONLY MINE, YOURS TOO , RIGHT?)

WHY THE HAIR DOESNT GROW BACK AFTER BALDNESS EVEN THOUGH WE ARE SUPPLYING IT WITH ENOUGH NUTRIENTS, PROTIENS, ETC, ETC BY VARIOUS METHODS?????

ok
I WILL LET YOU KNOW

i think you may know how hair goes through three phases , right?

Anagen , catagen , telogen 

so how the baldness occurs

yes 

generally anagen lasts for 7-8 years and catagen ,telogen just a very few months
ANAGEN is a healthy period

so to explain well, i will start using a crop (as a single hair) as an example

in the Anagen phase, the crop (i.e., hair) is born, grows day by day till it becomes thick, shine and strong. (sorry for my english)
then it will keep its properties for a few years 
suppose if you cut it (hair cutting in saloon) in the middle , no problem , you have just removed its branch , but the actual hair is still existing, so  it will keep growing again

now the hair became old, no longer healthy, so enters catagen and telogen phase 
i.e., the hair became sick , so it will leave its hair follicle and starts to get detached from hair 
(On our head, hair grows in a testtube like thing called hair follicle)
So in a very short period, it will fall down

(NOTE: when you notice any hair fall, observe whether the bulb exist in the end, if bulb do exist, then it means that such particular hair has completed her cycle
           suppose you didnt find any bulb, then it means that it has not completed its cycle, it has fallen because of some external factor like dust , pollution, etc ,etc)

usually the cycle would be 7-8 years including catagen and telogen

Now
Suppose if the hair is damaged for some external reason 
then what happens,

please note that it's cycle period is reduced.
so it's cycle period might have reduced to 5years, 3 years, 1 year or even just 3 months

I will take Mr.X as an example whose crown head looks shining like a mirror

suppose , I got some mysterious powers to look into a hair follicle in that particular crown area

what would I see, I will be able to see a small tiny hair growing in that hair follicle but not growing well, as soon as it is born, it will complete its anagen phase within a very few weeks (1-2) , then enters dying phase i.e., catagen and anagen phase and it is dead.

so , you will never find any hair in that hair follicle above the surface i.e., scalp

so depending on the severity, the cycle period existS
suppose , your hair just started becoming thin, it means the cycle would have been reduced to 4-5 years OR EVEN LESS


BUT WHY?????
WHY IS IT NOT GROWING?????
WHAT MADE HAIR NOT BEING ABLE TO GROW?????
WHY THE CYCLE HAS BEEN REDUCED????

I WILL EXPLAIN

just think , 

if you want to cultivate a crop, what will you do in the first place

you will prepare a fertile land , right??

suppose you got an infertility land , then think can you try to cultivate a crop in that land???

you are sowing seeds, you are giving enough water, in addition, you are feeding it many minerals

but when the land is INFERTILE, you cant do anything

you are trying to cultivate crop where actually stones do exist

and THIS IS THE PROBLEM IN THE FIRST PLACE

this is what everybody is doing these days , trying to cultivate a crop in an infertile land

and

THIS IS THE REASON WHY THE HAIR DOESNT GROW BACK 

here the land is nothing but your SCALP

Yes, because your scalp is unhealthy, it just cant grow any hair, whatever you do
you feed it with omega-3 , all proteins, all minerals , etc ,etc, nothing will give you any result

SO NOW, WHAT IS OUR FIRST GOAL????

PREPARING A FERTILE LAND
i.e., HEALTHY SCALP , where a hair can grow healthy

so 

HOW TO MAKE A FERTILE LAND??
HOW TO CLEAN YOUR SCALP


Will let you know
will be back

(SORRY GUYS, ACTUALLY I HAVE MUCH MORE SCIENCE TO DISCUSS , BUT I DONT HAVE ENOUGH TIME , BUT I WILL TELL YOU WHENEVER I GET A CHANCE IN THE DISCUSSION)

----------


## Louish

This post is straight out of the loony bin....

----------


## jackindia

> This post is straight out of the loony bin....


 Mr. Louish, are you from same loony bin???

----------


## Louish

> Mr. Louish, are you from same loony bin???


 You are vomiting things you read on wikipeadia about hair cycle then make comparison of healthy scalp and fertile land, all that clumsily written in a fashion only a crazy and/or retarded person would use. Then you stop to try to build some tension like a scammer convention speaker would do all the while daring to call all this "science". I garantee that you are here to try to sell something at the end of your lengthy nonsense of a post. Go away!

----------


## jackindia

> You are vomiting things you read on wikipeadia about hair cycle then make comparison of healthy scalp and fertile land, all that clumsily written in a fashion only a crazy and/or retarded person would use. Then you stop to try to build some tension like a scammer convention speaker would do all the while daring to call all this "science". I garantee that you are here to try to sell something at the end of your lengthy nonsense of a post. Go away!


 You waste fellow

if you dont believe me, that's fine. no problem . 
but how come you judge this soon.
i came here to help someone.
if you are not that someone, ok fine. it's your right. you see what i will post till end then you start scolding me, ok .

bro, actually i dont understand why you started discouraging me to post further all my research.
i dont care , whether you believe or not
but let somebody read all my posts, get their hair back, ok.
if you have time to discuss right now, i will discuss the entire procedure
dont judge someone as soon as they post, ok

----------


## Louish

> You waste fellow
> 
> if you dont believe me, that's fine. no problem . 
> but how come you judge this soon.
> i came here to help someone.
> if you are not that someone, ok fine. it's your right. you see what i will post till end then you start scolding me, ok .
> 
> bro, actually i dont understand why you started discouraging me to post further all my research.
> i dont care , whether you believe or not
> ...


 Cool, please tell us more about nutrients everyone already know about and/or some oil you massage on the scalp already on thousands of YouTube video.

----------


## nk1990

ok il be honest, ive tried natural for a long time, ive tried saw palmetto, herbs and herbs and more herbs,

ive applied emu oil (not gonna lie this helped with itchyness & improved scalp condtion) nto sure about hair loss, but yeah that amla/ bhringraj neem shikakai everything, almond sesame, recently started with essential oils thought I saw some improvement with cedarwood but put it down to placebo, been using that peppermint, lavender, rosemary cedarwood.

used nioxin, - nizoral which made my scalp become very tight and inflamed - soon after found emu oil which helped incredibly!

used so many man saini herbal, regeno  hair ****ing all sorts!

only issue with natural is its just not strong enough to help grow hair, I could possibly state that it  has helped in delay and control hair loss but never stop it and defo not regrow from your perspective or a bald head.

Just ordered kirkland 5% with 5% azelaic acid heres hoping!

----------


## jackindia

> ok il be honest, ive tried natural for a long time, ive tried saw palmetto, herbs and herbs and more herbs,
> 
> ive applied emu oil (not gonna lie this helped with itchyness & improved scalp condtion) nto sure about hair loss, but yeah that amla/ bhringraj neem shikakai everything, almond sesame, recently started with essential oils thought I saw some improvement with cedarwood but put it down to placebo, been using that peppermint, lavender, rosemary cedarwood.
> 
> used nioxin, - nizoral which made my scalp become very tight and inflamed - soon after found emu oil which helped incredibly!
> 
> used so many man saini herbal, regeno  hair ****ing all sorts!
> 
> only issue with natural is its just not strong enough to help grow hair, I could possibly state that it  has helped in delay and control hair loss but never stop it and defo not regrow from your perspective or a bald head.
> ...


 Hi

Did you clean your scalp before you apply all these things

----------


## DAVE52

> You didnt find any new hair, right?
> 
> Wait 
> 
> now look below


 no I didn't

----------


## sebastian13

> enjoying  https://rooftopsnipersgame.com
> 
> lets wait for another month
> 
> will upload my new pic to wonder


 Good result.. And where is new pic?

----------


## KayleighOwens

Dermalmd hair growth serum has really helped with my hair growth. Im now on my second bottle. It doesnt happen overnight, but it works it will also thicken your hair.

----------


## virginuso

In this case, you need to be extremely careful when it comes to food. I know that there are products that accelerate hair growth but at the same time increase the cholesterol content in your body. Believe my experience that high cholesterol is terrible. If it weren't for the functional medicine approach to high cholesterol, I probably would have become fat and died of a heart attack. The safest way to speed up hair growth is to make various masks from ginger, mint, sage, honey, or gelatin. There are different recipes for such masks on the Internet.

----------

